# Madagascar: Escape 2 Africa - Blu-Ray :: PreOrder



## smiddy

This puppy is on the PreOrder line: http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...ica+blu-ray&lp=1&type=product&cp=1&id=1946574

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001NCDFUG?tag=bluray-069-20

I _*will*_ have this one dispite my association with hdtvfan0001. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew

I'll have it too, but not at that price.


----------



## smiddy

spartanstew said:


> I'll have it too, but not at that price.


I'm not so frugal I suppose, I'll be getting it when the doors open on February 6, 2009.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah, I figured. Don't hate me but I wasn't so impressed by the first one and still haven't seen the second.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I will buy it at Best Buy (as almost always), using either a Walmart or Fry's price match lower price...but you *KNOW* it's already on my Blu Ray "must have" list...



smiddy said:


> I _*will*_ have this one dispite my association with hdtvfan0001. :lol:


Yeah Smiddy.....you know you want it...:lol:


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I will buy it at Best Buy (as almost always), using either a Walmart or Fry's price match lower price...but you *KNOW* it's already on my Blu Ray "must have" list...
> 
> Yeah Smiddy.....you know you want it...:lol:


There is no denying that, is there? :lol:


----------



## Fontano

For our family, this is a movie destined to be played in the car, son's room, and other locations that don't have blu-ray.

Translation, if purchased. It will be the SD version.
Maybe I will NetFlix the BluRay one to watch it in HD.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Fontano said:


> For our family, this is a movie destined to be played in the car, son's room, and other locations that don't have blu-ray.
> 
> Translation, if purchased. It will be the SD version.
> Maybe I will NetFlix the Blu Ray one to watch it in HD.


Maybe it will have a Blue Ray version that comes with a Digital Copy (SD)...that's getting to be more common...

Dark Knight and WALL*E came out with it...

They you'd have the best of both worlds.


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Maybe it will have a Blue Ray version that comes with a Digital Copy (SD)...that's getting to be more common...
> 
> Dark Knight and WALL*E came out with it...
> 
> They you'd have the best of both worlds.


Sleeping Beauty came with a DVD as well and Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian came with a digital copy.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Sleeping Beauty came with a DVD as well and Chronicles of Narnia: Prince Caspian came with a digital copy.


That's an encouraging trend...at least with some of the latest BD releases...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> That's an encouraging trend...at least with some of the latest BD releases...


Agreed! I only wished they would work on my Zune. Now I'm seriously thinking of getting an iPod.


----------



## smiddy

Three more weeks, I'm psyched!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Three more weeks, I'm psyched!


Me too....

I'm gonna wait to see all the pricing on this, and then do my traditional Best Buy price-match purchase (love them points...).

I already have the 27 X 41 poster of the first movie for one of my movie poster frames in the Theater...already shopping online for the Madagascar 2 poster to match. I am so tainted as a fan of this series....I hear #3 is already underway in the planning stages.

I found it interesting that more than 50% of the people seeing this movie in the commerical theater (when we went) were adults - I guess the appreciating for the humor and writing in these animation wonder movies is catching on. This thing in HD and with full surround should be something to experience again on the old 116" screen....


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Me too....
> 
> I'm gonna wait to see all the pricing on this, and then do my traditional Best Buy price-match purchase (love them points...).
> 
> I already have the 27 X 41 poster of the first movie for one of my movie poster frames in the Theater...already shopping online for the Madagascar 2 poster to match. I am so tainted as a fan of this series....I hear #3 is already underway in the planning stages.
> 
> I found it interesting that more than 50% of the people seeing this movie in the commerical theater (when we went) were adults - I guess the appreciating for the humor and writing in these animation wonder movies is catching on. This thing in HD and with full surround should be something to experience again on the old 116" screen....


I love the points, but I'll be waiting in line when the store opens without caring for the price. 

Mrs. Smiddy is having a small party that evening to do Archiving. Me and the kids are going to watch the movie in the theater room too.

BTW, Shrek is scheduled for 4 (2010 and 3D IMAX) and 5 (2013).


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Just started seeing the promos on this last week.....looking to pick up an SD DVD copy for my grandson, and a Blu Ray for me....

I always buy via low-price-match at Best Buy, unless I can get it online cheaper. To date...I have only paid $20+ for one, $18 for another, and $17 or less for the other 30+ Blu Rays so far.

This one (BD) is supposedly coming out at $19.99 at several places...we'll see...

Comcast is also using custom clips for their recent "bundle" promotion in my area the past 2-3 weeks now....

A good "popcorn movie night" coming up Feb 6th....


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Just started seeing the promos on this last week.....looking to pick up an SD DVD copy for my grandson, and a Blu Ray for me....
> 
> I always buy via low-price-match at Best Buy, unless I can get it online cheaper. To date...I have only paid $20+ for one, $18 for another, and $17 or less for the other 30+ Blu Rays so far.
> 
> This one (BD) is supposedly coming out at $19.99 at several places...we'll see...
> 
> Comcast is also using custom clips for their recent "bundle" promotion in my area the past 2-3 weeks now....
> 
> A good "popcorn movie night" coming up Feb 6th....


No doubt, we'll be in seperate places, watching it together.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> No doubt, we'll be in seperate places, watching it together.


Unless you want to hop a plane here...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Unless you want to hop a plane here...


Hey, I'm not afraid of it, ya know!  But, it would be me and my Smiddelettes and some other's children too. Plus, I'm unruly and hard to manage, you know, being an ogre and all.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Hey, I'm not afraid of it, ya know!  But, it would be me and my Smiddelettes and some other's children too. Plus, I'm unruly and hard to manage, you know, being an ogre and all.


I have a big-enough venue for the whole gang....

Or you could always hop in the Ogre-mini-van and make a trip of it.


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I have a big-enough venue for the whole gang....
> 
> Or you could always hop in the Ogre-mini-van and make a trip of it.


Roadtrip, now there's a dirty word.


----------



## smiddy

BTW, we don't own a mini-van...Blazer and a Silverado...no mini-van here, meester!


----------



## smiddy

7.5 days left...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> 7.5 days left...


I'm watching the clock too...even my wife reminded me today!


----------



## smiddy

Yep, and as I write this is is 7.3333333333333333333333333333 days until I get one.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

A Friday release date is unusual for this fellow...but I've seen alot of promotion so far...


----------



## smiddy

6.96 days left until I get mine!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'm doing my price-shopping for Madagascar 2 mid-week, and then going to get it at BB (as usual) via their price-match policy...but honestly...even if I have to violate my self-imposed $19 price cap on Blu Ray disks....this one might cause me to look the other way from myself...:eek2::grin:


----------



## smiddy

I just noticed I can order it from the store of my choice on BestBuy now.  I'm going to test this tonight to see how it works.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Best price I've seen so far is $25.99 anywhere....will buy price match at BB.

That's above my $17 self-imposed ceiling for what I spend on Blu Ray movies...but for this one...I might make an exception...


----------



## smiddy

A funny thing happened today, Mrs. Smiddy and I both pre-ordered it from our closest Best Buy. I will be picking that sucker up one way or another on Friday. They have it for $29.95...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'll be getting on DVD and one Blu Ray on Friday....one for my grandson (who's officially hooked), and the BD for me...


----------



## smiddy

I'm now looking for a portable BD Player!!! Have you seen one? I'd play Madagascar 2 on it for sure!


----------



## bdowell

Some people might get lucky with this one.

DVD purchasers get a second disc that contains a related short. If the pattern holds, the short won't be available (at least not directly) to Blu-ray purchasers  (The same pattern which was used for Kung Fu Panda as an example).

Purchasers of the DVD can reportedly look in *some* newspapers on Friday and find a coupon good for $5 off. Last time the coupon deal was offered, that I know of, was for Kung Fu Panda and the coupon was good for either the Blu-ray or the DVD. Which papers and what areas? Ah, that's where your mileage may vary.

For Kung Fu Panda there was a coupon in the Washington Post. I'd be guessing there'll be one there for this film too. Hopefully good for the Blu-ray or the DVD.

That said, I'm not sure that I'd spend my money on buying this one. I'd say something after watching, but it won't be here.


----------



## smiddy

bdowell said:


> Some people might get lucky with this one.
> 
> DVD purchasers get a second disc that contains a related short. If the pattern holds, the short won't be available (at least not directly) to Blu-ray purchasers  (The same pattern which was used for Kung Fu Panda as an example).
> 
> Purchasers of the DVD can reportedly look in *some* newspapers on Friday and find a coupon good for $5 off. Last time the coupon deal was offered, that I know of, was for Kung Fu Panda and the coupon was good for either the Blu-ray or the DVD. Which papers and what areas? Ah, that's where your mileage may vary.
> 
> For Kung Fu Panda there was a coupon in the Washington Post. I'd be guessing there'll be one there for this film too. Hopefully good for the Blu-ray or the DVD.
> 
> That said, I'm not sure that I'd spend my money on buying this one. I'd say something after watching, but it won't be here.


I have too many kids not to, so we do.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

The money's been sitting in the Blu Ray piggy bank for months now...so its as good as spent on this flick....


----------



## smiddy

No doubt...we aren't avid budget-arians or anything, but yeah, the money for this one is spent already on the this movie!


----------



## smiddy

T minus 43.5 hours...ish!


----------



## smiddy

T minus 23 hours...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I'm getting a bit antsy too...picking up the two-pack and the Blu Ray...

Maybe if I stand in line outside the store now....:lol:


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I'm getting a bit antsy too...picking up the two-pack and the Blu Ray...
> 
> Maybe if I stand in line outside the store now....:lol:


I think most BestBuy store you can do the online thingy and pick it up tomorrow without worrying about it dissapearing on you. Do you think that precludes you from doing the price match?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> I think most BestBuy store you can do the online thingy and pick it up tomorrow without worrying about it dissapearing on you. Do you think that precludes you from doing the price match?


They'll do it when you show up....but it takes a bit longer that way....but it works...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> They'll do it when you show up....but it takes a bit longer that way....but it works...


Kewl, I must check the ads this evening and prepare them for the store in the morning.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Kewl, I must check the ads this evening and prepare them for the store in the morning.


$25.99 is the lowest I've seen (for the Blu Ray) here locally, which is how they match...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> $25.99 is the lowest I've seen (for the Blu Ray) here locally, which is how they match...


That's like $4.00 off, kewl. I'll look tonight, thanks!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> That's like $4.00 off, kewl. I'll look tonight, thanks!


I've also heard rumors of a newspaper $5.00 off coupon in the Friday papers in several cities....but have no idea if that's for real....but I'll look before I go out and pick them up...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> I've also heard rumors of a newspaper $5.00 off coupon in the Friday papers in several cities....but have no idea if that's for real....but I'll look before I go out and pick them up...


I'll keep an eye on that too. St. Louis area is pretty big and would be a huge boost to folks wanting this one. I am getting good indication that this one will be close to Black Knight in initial sales too. We'll see, eh?!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> I'll keep an eye on that too. St. Louis area is pretty big and would be a huge boost to folks wanting this one. I am getting good indication that this one will be close to Black Knight in initial sales too. We'll see, eh?!


Not sure it will be in that league...that one set monsterous records....but based on my "inside" information...they are ordering alot of these at retailers.


----------



## smiddy

We got ours early, they sent us an email and we are the proud owners of this movie!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> We got ours early, they sent us an email and we are the proud owners of this movie!


Looking to do my "shopping" later today...


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Looking to do my "shopping" later today...


Watch out for the crowds, you know they will be horribly vicsious and mean. Mark your territory. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

smiddy said:


> Watch out for the crowds, you know they will be horribly vicsious and mean. Mark your territory. :lol:


I use a special "technique" for doing that marking of my territory...no one has crossed the line yet. 

If it wasn't for a nutso work day today..I'd already have both my 2-disk and Blu Ray versions in my hand already...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Madagascar Blu Ray is up to #5 at Amazon this morning...


----------



## smiddy

It is numero quatro at the moment and climbing!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Just got them both (via pricematch, and got my BB rewards points too):

BD - $24.96 (matching Walmart), and then the newspaper $5.00 - net $19.99
Double DVD - $19.96 (matching Walmart) and then newspaper $5.00 - net $14.96

They also gave me the TY Skipper Penguins with both...which should have only come with the double disk version....but I wasn't about to change their minds..

Gonna move it move it this weekend...


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Just went through the extras.....love them Penguins. 

But then....we know who the *real* star is...


----------



## bdowell

I was pleasantly surprised that the Blu-ray includes the Penguin short that is being packaged with the DVD in a 'two pack'.

Buyers of the Blu-ray of Kung Fu Panda were (from memory) basically ripped off for the short for that one. I guess the studio got enough flap for that they figured out that they better include the short with the Blu-ray or at least make the short available via download (more likely they _HAVE_ to include it because too many people don't want to hassle with BD Live and having to download anything, and there's still a bunch of people out there that don't have their Blu-ray player hooked up to the net at all...)


----------



## hdtvfan0001

bdowell said:


> I was pleasantly surprised that the Blu-ray includes the Penguin short that is being packaged with the DVD in a 'two pack'.


Yes indeed....listed on the Blu Ray back cover....

Watched the entire movie and all extras.....the graphics, sound, and of course the movie itself is amazing. Even my wife, who is not a real follower of techy stuff said the movie imagery and audio were amazing. A great Blu Ray demo DVD.

Our votes (both) - it's at least as good as the first, if not even a lemur's hair better.


----------



## smiddy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Yes indeed....listed on the Blu Ray back cover....
> 
> Watched the entire movie and all extras.....the graphics, sound, and of course the movie itself is amazing. Even my wife, who is not a real follower of techy stuff said the movie imagery and audio were amazing. A great Blu Ray demo DVD.
> 
> Our votes (both) - it's at least as good as the first, if not even a lemur's hair better.


I thought the story line was excellent as well.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

I guess now that I've watched the Blu Ray version 3 times since picking it up Friday (with 3 different audiences).....I must admit....it is still very funny, very great to watch the imagery and listen to the audio...and overall one of my new reference BD disks for demos too.

The summarized feedback from the total of about 20 viewers so far....fantastic and fun.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Despite the unusual Friday release....Madagascar 2 is now up to #3 at Amazon...its been climbing since Thursday when it was #7.


----------



## Steve615

Madagascar 3 anyone? :sure: 

http://www.411mania.com/movies/news/94147

If that article is accurate,the third installment will be ready by Summer 2012.


----------



## smiddy

Mrs. Smiddy never got a chance to watch it this weekend, but I saw it three times myself. It was pretty happening to me.


----------



## spartanstew

Thanks for the coupon info hdtvfan.

I dug my Friday paper out of the Trash and found the coupon. Had BB price match Fry's ($24.99) and used the coupon today. I usually wait until prices go down on releases like this, but for $19.99, I couldn't pass it up. I'm out of town this coming weekend, so it's going to be a long 2 week wait until we can all sit around and watch it in the theater. I'm not even going to tell the kids we have it until next week.


----------



## smiddy

spartanstew said:


> Thanks for the coupon info hdtvfan.
> 
> I dug my Friday paper out of the Trash and found the coupon. Had BB price match Fry's ($24.99) and used the coupon today. I usually wait until prices go down on releases like this, but for $19.99, I couldn't pass it up. I'm out of town this coming weekend, so it's going to be a long 2 week wait until we can all sit around and watch it in the theater. I'm not even going to tell the kids we have it until next week.


In one way that sucks and in another it is very kewl man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> Madagascar 3 anyone? :sure:
> 
> http://www.411mania.com/movies/news/94147
> 
> If that article is accurate,the third installment will be ready by Summer 2012.


Just started the new Piggy Bank...


spartanstew said:


> Thanks for the coupon info hdtvfan.
> 
> I dug my Friday paper out of the Trash and found the coupon. Had BB price match Fry's ($24.99) and used the coupon today. I usually wait until prices go down on releases like this, but for $19.99, I couldn't pass it up. I'm out of town this coming weekend, so it's going to be a long 2 week wait until we can all sit around and watch it in the theater. I'm not even going to tell the kids we have it until next week.


Always glad to help my fellow DBSTalkers save a buck whenever I can. 

It'll be worth the wait. The family will love it....everyone will get something out of it. That's what's nice....when I saw it at first in the commercial theater, there were as many adults as kids in there.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Interesting news today...Madagascar 2 Blu Ray dropped from #3 yesterday to #7 today at Amazon- of course that might be attributed to the fact that *they are completely sold out and no new stock until 2/12*, according to their site.

Also stopped in at BB here, and only about 15 copies left of the double DVD and no Blu Rays left.

WOW. This puppy is sure selling well. :eek2:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Amazon update - now back in stock today....they must be selling a ton of the Blu Rays....


----------



## smiddy

They were not prepared for the popularity, but apparently they will make a number three!


----------



## Steve615

Here is another note of interest from the Nickelodeon channel for Madagascar fans. 
"The Penguins of Madagascar" is coming to Nick in March '09.
They're "on a mission...without permission" 
More info at the following link from Nickelodeon.

http://www.nick.com/shows/penguins/index.jhtml


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Steve615 said:


> Here is another note of interest from the Nickelodeon channel for Madagascar fans.
> "The Penguins of Madagascar" is coming to Nick in March '09.
> They're "on a mission...without permission"
> More info at the following link from Nickelodeon.
> 
> http://www.nick.com/shows/penguins/index.jhtml


Already on my favorites list...

The extra Penguin video that's on the Blu Ray is pretty good too...


----------

